# Freundenstadt



## picasso

Buenas noches,
Alguien sabe que significa "Freundenstadt"

Les agradecería mucho sus comentarios


----------



## dec-sev

picasso said:


> Buenas noches,
> Alguien sabe que significa "Freundenstadt"
> 
> Les agradecería mucho sus comentarios


 
Quizá " la ciudad de amigos"


----------



## kt_81

¡Hola!

1. Hay una ciudad que se llama Freudenstadt
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freudenstadt

Freudenstadt literalmente quiere decir 'ciudad de alegría(s)'
Freude -> alegría
Stadt -> ciudad

Freundenstadt parece ser una errata bastante frecuente.

'Freunden' es el dativo de 'Freunde' (amigos). Pero Freunde*n*stadt suene mal y extraño. Si hubiera querido alguien nombrar una ciudad 'ciudad de amigos', muy probablemente la habría nombrado Freundestadt, sin la segunda 'n'.


----------



## dec-sev

kt_81 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> 1. Hay una ciudad que se llama Freudenstadt
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freudenstadt
> 
> Freudenstadt literalmente quiere decir 'ciudad de alegría(s)'
> Freude -> alegría
> Stadt -> ciudad
> 
> Freundenstadt parece ser una errata bastante frecuente.
> 
> 'Freunden' es el dativo plural de 'Freunde' (amigos). Pero Freunde*n*stadt suene mal y extraño. Si hubiera querido alguien nombrar una ciudad 'ciudad de amigos', muy probablemente la habría nombrado Freundestadt, sin la segunda 'n'.


Hola kt_81:
Gracias por tus correcciones.


----------



## picasso

entonces podría decir mi traducción:

"Este documento fue firmado en la Ciudad de la Alegría, en fecha xxxx", o debo conservar la palabra original, porque creo que los nombres de ciudades no se traducen no? es decir:

"este documento fue firmado en la ciudad de Freudenstat en fecha tal", pongo la palabra "ciudad" porque si no , el lector no va a entender la razón por la cual dejé esa palabra en alemán aunque en el texto original no aparezca la palabra ciudad debidoa que para el lector alemán que sobreentiende que Freudenstat es una ciudad.

El mismo caso se aplicaría con la palabra "Rottweil"? investigué y dice que también es una ciudad... es verdad?
Yo me acordé delperro Rottweiler que significa que ese perro proviene de una ciudad, estoy en lo correcto?   Muchísimas gracias de verdad, prácticamente me están ayudando a salvarme la chamba.

Feliz Navidad y excelente año Nuevo!!


----------



## kt_81

picasso said:


> porque creo que los nombres de ciudades no se traducen no?



Bien, depende. Es este caso es claro que no. Casi en todos los casos ellos no se traduden. Pero por ejemplo Ciudad de México es 'Mexiko-Stadt' en alemán. Te aconsejo que no intentes traducir los nombres de los ciudades. Por otro lado, los nombres de regiones a veces se traducen: 'Baja California' -> 'Niederkalifornien'.



> "este documento fue firmado en la ciudad de Freudenstat en fecha tal", pongo la palabra "ciudad" porque si no , el lector no va a entender la razón por la cual dejé esa palabra en alemán aunque en el texto original no aparezca la palabra ciudad debidoa que para el lector alemán que sobreentiende que Freudenstat es una ciudad.



Hmm.. Pero entonces pondrás una palabra que no está en el texto original. Es posible que haya ejemplos donde tienes que precisar tales cosas, pero no creo que sea necesario que lo hagas aquí. Los textos españoles políticos los que había leído siempre decían sólo 'el contrato ... fue firmado en <nombre de la ciudad, del país, etc.>'. Si dices 'fue firmado en', debe ser bastante claro para el lector que la palabra siguente tiene que ser un nombre, ¿no?



> El mismo caso se aplicaría con la palabra "Rottweil"? investigué y dice que también es una ciudad... es verdad?



Es correcto. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rottweil



> Yo me acordé delperro Rottweiler que significa que ese perro proviene de una ciudad, estoy en lo correcto?



Sí.


----------



## picasso

Muchísimas gracias...


----------

